# more London substation may madness



## themousepolice (May 5, 2011)

ok guys, 1st real post so please go easy on me.

a return visit to this secret location with a non member and a proper camera.

the place fasinates me and little exact info can be found on it. as far as weve found out it opened on 12th Jan 1940 and closed 1994/5. suffered bomb damage in the war and served the central line in west London all that time. no recoreded fires or strikes and although has suffered some vandalism its pretty much intact with only major components missing in places...... this seems to have been done officially not by scavengers.
pigeons rule the place and theres so much guano about it gets in the back of your throat and a slip or fall means you playing 'snow angels' in shit.
a very seculded location with an eerie feel to it. to me its heritage, our industry and life in a better age.




100_2585 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2590 by annoyingly good, on Flickr







now then still not sure if im doing this correctly so i'll stop here and see what it turns out like............ oh my computer knowledge deserves to be beaten like a Chippenfield performing chimp.........

ok so the address of pic not of site.... but surely the adress of the pic should come up in the top bar when the full pic is displayed??????

any hoots, on this next pic it shows a 80 degree temp normal working apparently



100_2596 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2609 by annoyingly good, on Flickr



100_2613 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the LTPE stands for LONDON TRANSPORT PASSENGER EXECTUTIVE and was the name for the underground from 1948 to 1956 ish





100_2599 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2603 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2600 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2602 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2583 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2582 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2594 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2607 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

its for you............



100_2611 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2610 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

entrance of sorts



100_2612 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2595 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

please no comments like 'stop horsing around' or why the long face' we are above that surely



100_2606 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2591 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2593 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2598 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2605 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_2520 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

also added this short video of the main room. kept it short as i wasnt too sure how many Dilithium crystals this site could take ('she cannee take anymore captain')


VIDEO HERE ON THIS LINK
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5817526627/


----------



## themousepolice (May 5, 2011)

*make it work*

yep done something wrong. pictures not comming up.

oh well guys sorry, lost patience im afraid, will have to keep the other 108 pics from 6 different sites non of you seemed to have visited before to myself.

still can not comprehend this http' thing when 'insert picture' button is clicked and why it just doesnt give me a choice of adding pics from where they are kept on my computer........ its rocket science and brain surgery on the wing tip of a bi-plane

such is life.. now where was the slice of victoria sponge i was saving.....................


----------



## Reaperman (May 5, 2011)

When putting a link in the tags it must contain the address of an actual image not the web page that has the image on.

I've fixed the images you posted so far.


----------



## themousepolice (May 5, 2011)

*your nicer than they said you were*

thank you mr moderator

your knowledge and helpfullness confounds me even further.

i will attempt to disect what what youve just written and and put it into clear English for my own use.

dont hold your breath you may well be changing everything i put on........

please dont hit me


----------



## krela (May 6, 2011)

It's really very very easy if you follow [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showpost.php?p=172913&postcount=2"]simple instructions...[/ame]


----------



## themousepolice (May 6, 2011)

i know.......... im as useless as wet sand

getting there please bare with me

dont lock me in the wardrobe mummy


----------



## dangerous dave (May 6, 2011)

gotta see this place soon looks well worth it from the 2 reports


----------



## bi9johnny (May 6, 2011)

nice shots thanx for sharing


----------



## themousepolice (May 6, 2011)

*technology nazi's*

ok so ive got the hang of the dagnabbit contraption.

much thanks to patient people who eased the pain

special thanks to FLUFFY 5518, the top lady administrater (you wouldnt like her when shes angry) and a sympathetic moderator... you know who you are.. i doft my cap


----------



## krela (May 6, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> ok so ive got the hang of the dagnabbit contraption.
> 
> much thanks to patient people who eased the pain
> 
> special thanks to FLUFFY 5518, the top lady administrater (you wouldnt like her when shes angry) and a sympathetic moderator... you know who you are.. i doft my cap



Are you referring to me as the top lady administrator? Cos I'm a man (don't worry, it's a common mistake lol).


----------



## themousepolice (May 6, 2011)

*Krela u must of heard the gender mistakes a 1000 times*

a man trapped in a womans name............... or something.

soz for the confusion, im only here to upset people 

i did mean your good self so thanks. you'll get used to my poor spelling, mis-quotes, faux pars and unfunny lines. i dont mean anything by them.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 6, 2011)

Christ !! Could you imagine reserching this place for a while, finally plucking up the courage to do it solo, managing to avoid being nabbed or splattered by a passing train only to be greeted by a dude in a horses head at the entrance !!!!! AAAAAAARRRGHHHH !!!!:arghh:
Nice repoprt BB i see that you have finally got the hang of it !! Posting and exploring that is !! I take it that the thought of going solo again got you soiling yer panties !! !


----------



## themousepolice (May 6, 2011)

well we owe it all to you NM

erm, no the solo thing was an oppotunity this trip co-insided with some bridge info in Bedfordshire and LT bridge number research.

onto a hunts hound kennels abandond a while ago after a tip off soon aswell plus theres the Saltley LIP old building photos and at lest 3 locations near me that ive been chased out of so things are looking up


----------



## Foxylady (May 6, 2011)

This has got to be the funniest thread I've seen in a while...although, apologies if it wasn't meant to be! 

Nice one, Mouse. And 10 out of 10 for the 'wicker man' style heads.


----------



## themousepolice (May 6, 2011)

*visons of Garth from Waynes World doing his dance when i read your name*

well it was meant to bring a smirk to fellows ugly faces nothing else

so i take it not everyone takes a mask on trips? these masks were the 1st thing to hand when i left the front door

but surely its the place that matters. thank you all once again, its a great website and remember if you want to blame someone point the sharp end of the shitty stick in Fluffys direction

as for the wicker man are you going to do a the naked Brigette Bardo dance in the next room ?


----------



## King Al (May 6, 2011)

I don't know whats going on in this thread... its funny though TMP!


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 6, 2011)

just replaced missing/wrong uploaded pictures and added a couple more that were languishing in the camera, by popular request. thank you.
(for better pics and alround goodness see fluffy 5518 postings of same location)


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 6, 2011)

themousepolice said:


> (for better pics and alround goodness see fluffy 5518 postings of same location)



Aw !! Gee !! Youre too kind !!!


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting looking 

I guess this was built as a rectifier station?
I have a book full of period photos of LTE rectifier plant round reaperman's house - Dont recognize this one imediately but i'll have a flick through it sometime and see if its in there and scan up a photo if it is.


Dave


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 7, 2011)

worldoftheshadows said:


> Interesting looking
> 
> I guess this was built as a rectifier station?
> I have a book full of period photos of LTE rectifier plant round reaperman's house - Dont recognize this one imediately but i'll have a flick through it sometime and see if its in there and scan up a photo if it is.
> ...



hi shadows, it was a sub station for a section of underground line.

aswell as the recifiers you mention there is all manner of large electrical equipment with busbars the size of buses etc

your book may well give correct name info. thanks


----------

